#  Ernährung >   "Nutrigenomik": die Gene entscheiden, was wir essen sollen >

## Ulrike

http://www.zeit.de/2006/46/E-Nutrigenomics

----------


## StarBuG

Hallo Ulrike 
Es wäre besser, wenn du 1-2 Absätze von dem Artikel hier zitieren würdest, und dann den Link zum weiter lesen angeben.  
Gruß 
Michael

----------


## Ulrike

Hi Micha! 
In der Überschrift ist doch enthalten, worum es geht.
Wer sich für neue Theorien zum Thema Ernährung interessiert, wird den Artikel lesen. Und die anderen eben nicht. 
Liebe Grüße,
Ulrike

----------


## Teetante

*Hallo Ulrike! 
Muß mich da Michael anschließen, so ein paar Sätze zum Thema wären schon schöner als nur den Link da hinzusetzen! Es muß ja keine ewiglange Ausführung sein... 
Viele Grüße, Andrea*

----------


## Ulrike

Hallöchen Andrea! 
Also, ich bilde mir ein, an einem Board gelesen zu haben, man dürfe überhaupt nicht aus Artikeln zitieren.
Sondern nur eine kurze Zusammenfassung schreiben und verlinken. 
So, wie ich den Link gesetzt habe, kann ich GANZ sicher sein, daß Micha nicht von wegen Copyright-Verletzung angemotzt wird.
Deshalb verändere ich nichts. 
Andrea, klick den Link doch einfach mal an und beginn zu lesen. Es lohnt sich. 
Liebe Grüße,
Ulrike

----------


## StarBuG

Du darfst Teile eines Artikels zitieren, nur nicht lange Passagen. 
Ich hab es immer so gemacht, wenn ich Artikel geschrieben habe, dass ich die Überschrift und die ersten beiden Absätze zitiert habe, danach dann den Link zum original Artikel als Quellenangabe und natürlich zum weiter lesen. 
Es macht eine Diskussion im Forum einfach übersichtlicher, wenn man nach einiger Zeit noch mal kurz nachlesen kann, worum es in einem Beitrag ging, ohne auf eine externe Quelle zugreifen zu müssen. 
Aber ist nett, dass du an mich denkst wegen eventueller Probleme  :Smiley:  
Liebe Grüße 
Michael

----------


## Obelix1962

@ MEINE LIEBEN ! 
BITTE NICHT STREITEN WIR WOLLEN DOCH LIEB ZUEINANDER SEIN !  :angry_slap_1:  :angry_slap_3:  :kick:  :outside_2_cut:  :outside_3_cut:   *GENUG JETZT !   * 
Grüßle
Obelix1962

----------


## Teetante

*Hallo Ulrike! 
Habe eben auf den Link geklickt und beschlossen den Artikel morgen vormittag in aller Ruhe zu lesen! Muß ich ja wohl auch, um hinter die Geheimnisse der "Nutrigenomik" zu kommen. 
Gruß, Andrea*

----------


## günni

einen link anklicken, 
ist ja nicht so schwierig, oder....ich hab die letzte passage des artikels mal kopiert: 
Da scheint es arg vermessen, dass erste kommerzielle Anbieter bereits Tests auf einige Gene verkaufen und dazu den maßgeschneiderten Ernährungsplan versprechen. Was die Kunden bekommen, ist dann auch wenig mehr als allgemeine Ratschläge für gesunde Ernährung, die nach Bezahlung mehrerer hundert Euro etwas ernster genommen werden.
- ENDE KOPIE - 
günni

----------


## Teetante

*Guten Morgen! 
Manche Leute scheinen eindeutig zuviel Geld zu haben... 
Tips für gesunde und ausgewogene Ernährung kann man überall nachlesen, da muß man bestimmt nicht die Ernährungspläne von XY für viel Geld kaufen. Manche Leute scheinen bei sowas ihr Gehirn auszuschalten, anders kann ich mir diese Geschäftemacherei nicht erklären!  
Viele Grüße, Andrea *

----------


## günni

oder auch, andrea 
so ähnlich, wie es auch die "ältere generation" immer sagte: "für die gesundheit ist mir nichts zu teuer".....nicht umsonst ist "nur" der offiziell erfasste gesundheitsmarkt mit über 250 milliarden € so gross wie der bundeshaushalt und mit DURCHSCHNITTLICH 16,3 ARZTBESUCHEN jährlich die deutschen weltmeister.... 
auf diesen fahrenden zug versuchen natürlich VIELE aufzuspringen! 
günni

----------


## Ulrike

Grüß Euch! 
Andrea, Ernährungstips sind aber normalerweise verallgemeinert.
Und wer den Artikel liest, was ich empfehle *zwinker*, erfährt, daß solche generellen Empfehlungen durchaus problematisch sein können, weil wir nun mal nicht alle gleich sind. 
Das ist sowieso der Hauptgrund, warum ich den Link gepostet habe: Weil er in die Kerbe der individuellen Betreuung eines Patienten schlägt und "Massenabfertigung" in Frage stellt.
Inwieferne das Erstellen eines individuellen Planes für Patienten möglich ist, wird die Zukunft weisen. Aber interessant ist der Denkansatz allemal. 
Dann auch hier am Board sehe ich z. B. bei Allgemeinmedizin- und Homöopathie-Threads oft Verallgemeinerungen à la "Was muß ich bei diesem und jenem Symptom für Globuli nehmen"? 
Und auf diese Weise kann man A.m + H. sicher nicht angehen. 
Die MS, die Günni und ich haben, ist noch lange nicht ausreichend erforscht. Sie muß sich bei jedem aus unterschiedlichen Komponenten zusammensetzen, denn nicht jedem helfen dieselben Medis. Jeder hat einen anderen Verlauf und andere Symptome.
Wenn es mal möglich sein sollte, die Krankheiten bei jedem einzelnen Menschen aufzuschlüsseln, eine für die Person errechnete Medikamentation und Ernährung einzusetzen, wäre das natürlich das Nonplusultra. 
Inwieferne so etwas einmal möglich sein wird: Keine Ahnung!
Schließlich ist man gerade erst draufgekommen, daß die Beipackzetteln von Medikamenten sich prinzipiell an den Durchschnittsmann richten. Und Frauen daher gar nicht selten überdosieren. 
Auf die Erkenntnisse der nächsten Jahre und Jahrzehnte auf diesem Gebiet darf man gespannt sein. 
Viele Grüße,
Ulrike

----------


## Heike1

> http://www.zeit.de/2006/46/E-Nutrigenomics

 Danke Ulrike für den Link.
Schön zu lesen wie das Rad immer wieder erfunden wird :Grin:  
Mag vielleicht einige auf den Keks gehen :Grin:  
Wie heißt die allgemeine Regel in der TCM-Ernährung.... "das Essen was in der Region als natürliche Vorkommen gibt und was unsere Vorfahren auch schon aßen :Grin:  "
Gute deutsche Hausmannskost :Grin:  
Tschüß Heike

----------


## Ulrike

Hallo Heike! 
Das "Ernähungs-Rad" ist nur leider noch nicht erfunden.
Denn die steirische Kost hat mich leider nicht vor der MS bewahrt.
Hätte ich mediterran gekocht und gegessen, vielleicht wäre es dann möglich gewesen, meine MS-Veranlagung zu überlisten?
Wer weiß das schon? Nur meine Gene. 
Gruß,
Ulrike

----------


## Heike1

> Hallo Heike! 
> Das "Ernähungs-Rad" ist nur leider noch nicht erfunden.
> Denn die steirische Kost hat mich leider nicht vor der MS bewahrt.
> Hätte ich mediterran gekocht und gegessen, vielleicht wäre es dann möglich gewesen, meine MS-Veranlagung zu überlisten?
> Wer weiß das schon? Nur meine Gene. 
> Gruß,
> Ulrike

 Hallo Ulrike
Ich denke schon, das wie, wir uns ernähren eine wichtige Rolle für die Gesundheit spielt, doch nicht ausschließlich.
Das allein nur durch die Ernährung, diese Krankheit ausgelöst wird, glaube ich nicht, hier müßen neben den Genen und Nahrung auch noch andere Faktoren eine Rolle spielen.
Tschüß Heike

----------


## Obelix1962

@alle 
Da fällt mir doch ein Spruch von meiner Großmutter ein: 
Esse und Trinke was du willst und auf das du Lust hast.
Nur nehme nicht so viel davon und achte auf dein wohlergehen. 
Na ja sie ist immerhin 96 Jahre alt geworden mit ihrer Einstellung. 
Grüßle
Obelix1962

----------

